# Tough 1 saddle quality



## kendralynne

Hey, guys!
I have purchased a Tough 1 Cimarron Barrel Racing Saddle, but AFTER I had purchased it, people began to make me have second thoughts... so, from your experience, what type of quality do those saddles have?


----------



## secuono

Based on their slow feed hay nets, there is Zero quality control, none at all. Not in size, not in consistency in any way, not in how each is mended together, not in the least bit.


----------



## Cynical25

Tough 1 is an economy brand with poor quality control. 


I know there are people who rave over Tough 1 items because they are affordable, but you couldn't pay me to use anything they produce. I will pay for quality tack which is carefully designed to be safe and comfortable for my horse and myself.


----------



## Golden Horse

I bought a couple of Tough 1 blankets because of the attractive price....NOPE never again, did not like them at all....felt flimsy, no warmth to them, kept one as a liner and sold the other.....


----------



## SilverMaple

Nope, nope, nope. I wouldn't feel safe riding in one.


----------



## waresbear

Junque!


----------



## pennywise

I haven't had any issue with their hay nets. I have a rain sheet, a lead, a hoof pick and boots from them that have been fine. I wouldn't buy a saddle from them just because it's obvious that quality isn't always there and there's no use spending lots on something that might not hold up. I don't care where I get a plastic hoof pick, but if I was going to be dropping some serious cash on something like tack, I'd rather just buy from somewhere that's consistent. A couple years ago I bought a bridle from them because $30 for a piece of plain tack seemed like a good deal but the crown piece started to crack no matter how much I oiled it and the brow band had rough edges that irritated the horse's face...won't ever be buying tack from them again. I'm handy enough with sewing but I can't repair leather. If it's too late to cancel the order and you don't want to return it, just make sure you check it thoroughly where the cinch and stuff attaches, look at all the stitching etc.. but tbh I'd send it back if I were you and not risk it. Looks like you dropped more than $500 on this... that's a lot of money.... lol have you been on craigslist?? I've skimmed past quality saddles for 300 or less....


----------



## stephenkratzer

I ride in one sometimes in my lessons. For a western saddle, it's pretty light, hard, and uncomfortable (hard seat, little give). I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## 4horses

I personally would contact the company and ask 1) how their saddle trees are made. 2) where the tree is made and 3) what the tree is made of.

The cheap made in India saddles often have flimsy trees. I bought one off eBay used (not knowing it was made in India). The tree was visibly cracked on arrival. The seller had to pay return shipping and I got a full refund.

over fifty percent of all saddles sold in the U.S. each year are built on Ralide trees. So if the tree is built by Ralide, you probably have nothing to worry about. But I would definitely inquire about the tree.

Tough 1 has come out with some very pretty Semi synthetic trail saddles. I can't say how they will hold up, but the tree is probably the most important part. If it is a ralide tree, you may have found a good deal. Stirrup fenders can always be replaced if they become worn.


----------



## beau159

I have a few different Tough 1 products, including a rain sheet (that I really only use when I need to keep my saddle dry at a barrel race). 

Tough 1 is a cheap bargain brand. You get what you pay for. They are one of the saddle brands I would NEVER consider purchasing. 

The link you posted is for a* Silver Royale* saddle (not Tough 1). However, they are also a bargain brand and something personally I also would NEVER purchase.


----------

